# breeding F1 mini-lamancha + ND



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

What happens when you breed F1 Mini-Lamanchas with Nigerian Dwarfs? Can the kids be registered as anything? 
If they could be registered, what would you get later if you bred one of the male kids with either a mini or full lamancha? 
Or do you have to start from scratch: ND plus full Lamancha?
:whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you can breed them ( as long as the ND is registered) and the kids would be F1


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

F1 x F1 = F2
F2 x f1 = F2
F2 x F2 = F3 

Anytime you breed back to a standard or a Nigerian dwarf the resulting kids will be F1 regardless of the other parents status (say F3 to a ND will still result in F1 kids)

The status of the kids is 1 higher then the lowest parent 
F2 X F5 = F3


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Thanks! That helped a lot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful  happy to help


----------

